# No music!!!



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Be been increasing my survival odds (prepping) for a few years now. I often run random scenarios in my head. Today at work I realized in a grid down scenario how quiet everything is going to be. My iPod only has so much battery life, and I truly dread the thought of never hearing my favorite songs ever again. Besides the obvious option of a solar panel, what other ways could I keep my precious iPod charged?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Skip the iPod. Get some instruments. It's a long road. Might as well learn how to play something.

Flute, trumpet, recorder, guitar, kazoo...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hand crank generator. They make em fer small stuff like yer cell phone an ipod.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I found an interesting diy hand crank project I'm gonna try.

http://www.zetatalk.com/energy/tengy05n.htm


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A bit ineffecient but should work. Used ta do that with old electric motors an they produced power. Imagine that would work in a emergency.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> A bit ineffecient but should work. Used ta do that with old electric motors an they produced power. Imagine that would work in a emergency.


Yeah, I imagine that they weren't built for that. I have a couple of old drills that aren't worth getting new batteries for. That and an old RC battery should make for a little experiment.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Get one of those solar cell phone chargers and put a limiter on it.should charge nicely on a trickle charge.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I believe one of those hand crank emergency radios they hawk at Radio Shack should charge an IPod.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Check with C. Crane company. They have all kinds of emergency radios.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

We have a GoBe Solar Panel and Battery that has the various regular and usb cable plug ins. We keep it plugged in to stay charged, then when the power is out for an extended time (usually weather related), just charge the battery with the solar panel, and charge our phones and small digital tv. The tv has a battery also, so once everything is charged, we still have phone/internet usage and a tv to watch local news and basic shows. They cost more now than when we got ours, but I highly recommend one.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

It might be better not to have any music in a SHTF situation, it may be more important to be constantly thinking and concentrating on what's happening. I have driven from Northern Ohio to South Florida with no music and meditated the whole way on several occasions.:scratch


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I listened to music. Call me strange, I'm fine with that. Thinking is my favorite thing to do and music interupts the process.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Skip the iPod. Get some instruments. It's a long road. Might as well learn how to play something.
> 
> Flute, trumpet, recorder, guitar, kazoo...


That's my way if thinking too. :beercheer: I have 12 guitars so there's plenty to go around. I can't teach anyone theory but I can teach you all the chords you'll need to make some music. 



Tweto said:


> Thinking is my favorite thing to do and music interupts the process.


Just the opposite for me. I like having a little music in the background whatever I'm doing.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

For music I prefer a drum and some good hard working friends.






If you watch this too long your head might explode...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Tweto said:


> I can't remember the last time I listened to music. Call me strange, I'm fine with that. Thinking is my favorite thing to do and music interupts the process.


I listen to music on occasion, but I'm with Tweto, I will hop in my car and drive 1,000 miles with the radio off. Just leave me alone with my thoughts and let me meditate.:scratch


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Granted, I have no radio in my vehicle and rarely listen to music in the house, but when working on projects outside or inside the music keeps me motivated. It is also quite nice for relaxing among friends with some beer! Has anyone seen the hymini(sp) hand crank gen or fan gen for iPods and phones?

http://www.hymini.com/html/HYmini.html


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I listen to music on occasion, but I'm with Tweto, I will hop in my car and drive 1,000 miles with the radio off. Just leave me alone with my thoughts and let me meditate.:scratch


I agree. I do enjoy music, but I also really enjoy silence. I go for days with the stereo off in my Jeep. Sometimes I will put one of the classical stations on just to unwind after a rough day.

Now, with that said, I do also sometimes enjoy cranking up some Zeppelin, Waylon Jennings, or Warren Zevon. : ) I also play guitar and several other instruments, so I don't think I'll wind up too bored. Now that I think about it, I may stock up on some guitar tab books so I can learn some of my favorites if the power goes away, long-term.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Now that I think about it, I may stock up on some guitar tab books so I can learn some of my favorites if the power goes away, long-term.


Don't forget extra strings. Someone on here mentioned that a couple years ago. Oddly, it was something I had never thought about. It has since been rectified.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Don't forget extra strings. Someone on here mentioned that a couple years ago. Oddly, it was something I had never thought about. It has since been rectified.


Excellent point, thanks!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have several of these things:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Emergency-B...ultDomain_0&hash=item3375a7db91#ht_4862wt_982

Along with about 200 AA batteries. I'll be using my Kindle, iPad, and iPod Nano for a long time after a collapse.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Magus said:


> Get one of those solar cell phone chargers and put a limiter on it.should charge nicely on a trickle charge.


 They work great I have one. It also has a power cell that can be pre charged or charged when you phone is not being charged. plus you can always conect it to a car battery with your car cord if need be.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

Solar boys, go solar. Recharge from what nature haves us. Free power


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

I've thought about buying two extra Kindles, two extra iPods, and two hand crank chargers and putting one of each in a Farraday cage so that if an EMP occurs when I'm downloading recent purchases to one iPod or Kindle, the other will be spared.

On a more reasonable note, I 'm going to buy some sheet music for sing-alongs.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Skip the iPod. Get some instruments. It's a long road. Might as well learn how to play something.
> 
> Flute, trumpet, recorder, guitar, kazoo...


harmonica! its pocket sized and there are wonderful song books for them!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

101airborne said:


> They work great I have one. It also has a power cell that can be pre charged or charged when you phone is not being charged. plus you can always conect it to a car battery with your car cord if need be.


I'm avoiding solar power because I'm bugging in and don't want to attract any attention after the collapse.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

RevWC said:


> For music I prefer a drum and some good hard working friends.
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...




Looks like the next seed sharing festival. Ill be there! Lol!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I also enjoy my Ipod.
I ordered an Ipod connector for my solar just for this scenario.

Saw this highlighted elsewhere.. might have potential...

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1203647021/the-powerpot


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

We have a couple of Brunton New SOLARIS i6 Foldable iPod® Solar Charger about $99, cheaper chargers are available I dunno how good they are XTG Technology Solar Charger about $25 and than there are some DYI options here and DYI kits here. Of course the best solution IMHO is to forget about bugging out get started on your self sustaining homestead, generate your own shelter, food and power. Than you and your family will be safe and secure no matter what happens in the world around you.


----------

